# Waterfall filter?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting a rimless tank to play with and have been looking at tons of setups. Lots of people have rocks and sticks poking out the top but still have filters on the side or canisters below. Has anyone tried making a "waterfall" using hob filter? It would be a cool way to hide the filter and add a new element to the tank. If anyone has dome something similar please post some pics


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

I did do something like this for a reptile tank. As I couldn't fill the tank with water so I had to divide the tank so I could have a large pool in the terrarium. All I had was a HOB. So I built a little box to cover the main part of the filter with only the intake and outflow of water showing. I then epoxied stones and moss to the top of the box and sat it on the top of the divider. Like a normal HOB, just inside the tank instead. I thien filled the tank with the sub straight and once full you could not see the filter at all. At this point I then epoxied together some stones that fit around the intake and up to the outflow of water. It worked perfectly with the water running down the outside of the rocks. Could not see any part of the filter at all.

I'm thinking you could do the exact same thing. Maybe paint the box to match your wall behind the tank, or put a hanging plant on it to cover it? .. Then do the same thing with the stones and glue them together and to the glass so your filter intake can slide into it? I will try to find a picture of what I did as im not the best at explaining haha. But I hope you get the general idea.


----------

